# Islamorada, FL



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

I've been wanting to go down and fish in the Florida keys for years. Finally had an opportunity to go down and fish out of the famous Bud N' Mary's marina with Captain Charley on the B n' M. Limit of Vermillion Snapper and Almaco Jacks, a bonus tuna, released some jumbo Red Snapper as well as a couple sharks and barracuda. Came into a mess of sailfish chasing bait fish, setup a spread on the kites but couldn't get one to take our baits. My son and I had a great day on the water. Also good to see all the boats and businesses doing well after the hurricane. Oh and notice I wore my Lake Erie Life T-shirt and the captain asked me right away about put-in-bay!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks for sharing. would love to have been with you guys.
sherman


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Great Pic's!!My wife and I have been going to Islamorada for about 15yrs.The fishing is usually fantastic and on the "bad" day's it's great.I'm a "Back Country" angler when I go there 'cause I like the use of light tackle.My friend and guide will take me back into Florida Bay and the Everglades National Park and pole me around for a mixed bag of Mangroves,Snook,Redfish,Spanish Mackerel,Sea Trout,Bonefish,Permit,Shark,Barracuda and other "pesky" shrimp eaters.But then when the condition's are just right,light to no wind and warm to hot air temp's,it's off to looking for Tarpon on a fly rod.IMO,this to me is the "ULTIMATE"!!Hope you had the chance to have your catch prepared by some of the local restaurant's.Lazy Daze was our favorite.Sitting on the balcony and enjoying the view of the Atlantic and eating your "catch" of the day.Very 'Memorable".


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

went out of marathon one year on a charter. had a great time catching amberjacks yellowtail and got a 12# permit. also got my first hogfish. caught a ton of blue runners that was fun to catch but not so good to eat.
sherman


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

We did eat at Lazy Days and the Shrimp Shack was really good too. I ended each evening with a couple Key West Ales at Lazy Days bar. I loved that area and already starting to save up for next time!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow! Awesome looking table! Takes my mind off of this crappy Ohio WEEK!
Someday, I'll get down there. (lol,,,, I wanna go fish in the warmth with Sherm;>)

Btw,,, you guys made me search for Lazy Days Bar,,,, Just to see where-a-bouts you were,,,
872 Excellent reviews!
https://www.google.com/maps/place/L...m2!3m1!1s0x88d7373507c6905b:0x45c06bbb5032868


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Doboy said:


> Wow! Awesome looking table! Takes my mind off of this crappy Ohio WEEK!
> Someday, I'll get down there. (lol,,,, I wanna go fish in the warmth with Sherm;>)
> 
> Btw,,, you guys made me search for Lazy Days Bar,,,, Just to see where-a-bouts you were,,,
> ...


if'n i hit the power ball tonight you can count on a call from me. we'll get everything set up then when i get my money we'll be fishing in the sun. i'd love to have your company fishing in the keys. i would just buy a house down there. my wife doesn't like florida much per say but she loves the keys.
sherman


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

What is the cost of a half day charter down in that area, just ball park. Maybe headed down that way in a few months.


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

It depends if you want inshore or offshore and the size of the boat. Ballpark about 600 for half day. Check out Bud n Marys marina online, they have lots of options. What they don't always tell you, but you can ask to split a charter with another party to save some cash.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

jrose said:


> What is the cost of a half day charter down in that area, just ball park. Maybe headed down that way in a few months.


Also note that 1/2 day does not mean 1/2 the price of a full day. You may want to consider saving up a couple hundred more and get a full day in. Something to consider when looking at prices.


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

I agree with saving up for a full day. I've done 1/2 days before and that 4 hours goes by reel fast. Our captain was determined to get us a sailfish bite before we called it a day. We didn't get one but we got everything else we wanted and were on the water almost 9 hours. I could have stayed out all night but he had to call it at some point. The day i got back home i started saving for next years trip! : - )


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

I should add that 1/2 days are good for inshore fishing where you don't have to run very far to get to them.


----------



## tsquare (May 7, 2004)

visited on 3rd week of January this year, too cold/early for back country fishing, charters we not having decent reports, so we went out on the Miss Islamorada (head boat) from Buds & Mary's had a great day reef fishing - enough for fish fry back at the condo, I'll go again


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

tsquare said:


> visited on 3rd week of January this year, too cold/early for back country fishing, charters we not having decent reports, so we went out on the Miss Islamorada (head boat) from Buds & Mary's had a great day reef fishing - enough for fish fry back at the condo, I'll go again


Tsquare,to bad about the cold weather you hit down in the Keys.I've been hitting the Keys since 2000 and fished the backcountry exclusively all the time and fished during Jan.,Feb. and March.In my opinion the early part of March for me has been the most productive with the amount of species and the temps being just right for a chance for some Tarpon.But like anything else in fishing we are subject to "MOTHER NATURE".It's tough when you make plan's a year ahead of time and hope everything work's out.To me there's nothing like lite tackle fishing in that "skinny" water.Good Luck on your next trip.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I fished with Captain Joe out of Bud N Mary's in December this past year. Great captain. A much deserved and great rating on Trip Advisor. Just check out the fishing reports as he is getting people on fish. I definitely plan to use him anytime I am down there. www.fearlessfishing.net


----------

